# Spielzeiterfassung



## Regnor (11. März 2008)

Wenn ihr die Resultate der Spielzeiterfassung sehen wollt, dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Gesamtstatistik: http://my.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten
2. Nutzerdaten: Geht auf euer Profil und fügt der URL "gametime" hinzu.
   Bsp: http://my.buffed.de/user/9/gametime

Fragen/Kritik und Fehler wie immer hier im Forum posten.

Gruß Matze


----------



## CmN (11. März 2008)

Hiho.
Sehr geil, fehlt nur noch eine Signatur :-). Ich hab aber 2 Sachen.

Zum einen kommt ein Fehler auf: http://my.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten



> Warning: require_once(/var/www/dev/czamora/webscripts/buffed.de/content/mybuffed/gametime.inc.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/webscripts2/buffed.de/pages/mbgametime.inc.php on line 2
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/var/www/dev/czamora/webscripts/buffed.de/content/mybuffed/gametime.inc.php' (include_path='/var/www/packages/ZendFramework/library/:.:/usr/share/php:/var/www/webscripts/ZendFramework/library:/var/www/packages/ipbsdk/') in /var/www/webscripts2/buffed.de/pages/mbgametime.inc.php on line 2



Und Zweitens: Bitte Ordnet die Spiele in Blasc nach Genren. MMORG, Ego-Shooter, Strategie, RPG, usw.

mfg

edit: Ich glaube das die neue Spiele nicht mitgezählt werden!
edit2: Man sollte Außerdem noch Rappelz und für mich bitte World in Conflict (uncut) hinzufügen.^^


----------



## Regnor (11. März 2008)

CmN schrieb:


> Hiho.
> Sehr geil, fehlt nur noch eine Signatur :-). Ich hab aber 2 Sachen.
> 
> Zum einen kommt ein Fehler auf: http://my.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten
> ...



danke für dein feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die spiele sollten in der aktuellen Version schon nach Genre gruppiert sein.
Was meinst du denn genau mit deiner ersten Anmerkung ?


CmN schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die neue Spiele nicht mitgezählt werden!


Zu dem Fehler auf der Übersichtsseite kann ich leider nix sagen, aber da wird Zam sich drum kümmern.

Gruß Matze


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2008)

Argh - das sind noch Pfade vom DEV-Server. Ich kann die Scripte zuhause aber nicht Einchecken, das ist also erst morgen repariert.


----------



## CmN (11. März 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> danke für dein feedback
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr Komisch. Nach den ersten Update heute Nachmittag waren die Spiele noch nicht gruppiert. Anyway^^



Regnor schrieb:


> ...Was meinst du denn genau mit deiner ersten Anmerkung ?



Ich besitze die Uncut World in Conflict Version, doch hinter den World in Conflict steht noch (dt.) und bei mybuffed.de/user/X/gametime/?show=details&gameid=66 ist beim Bild auch eine kleine 16 zu sehen, aber die Uncut ist ab 18. Deswegen hab ich hier mal das Hinzugefügt...



			
				CmN schrieb:
			
		

> MMORG


oh mann... Ich kann nicht einmal MMORPG richtig schreiben xD!

edit1: beim durchschauen des GameTimeTracker ist mir aufgefallen, dass es zwei mal eine Massivley Multi Player-Gruppe gibt.


----------



## Haxxler (11. März 2008)

Schade, kein Quake Wars in der Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NachtkindFX (12. März 2008)

Hiho

http://my.buffed.de/page/2376/gametime  geht aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Feedback:

Wenn ich mal Vergleiche  "Gesamtübersicht" und "Detail" bekomme ich unterschiedliche Eindrücke.

http://my.buffed.de/user/2890/gametime/?sh...s&gameid=29

Wirkt aus einem Guss, die Gesamtübersicht mit dem Diagramm irgendwie, hm, kennt jemand die Statistik Software "R"? Halt einfach nur für den Eindruck generiert, nicht wie aus einem Guss.

Ich würde das Diagramm evtl. farblich etwas anpassen, kleiner Gestalten und nen Rahmen drum machen.

Ansonsten ne Super Sache!


----------

